# What days did you BD before you got your BFP?



## sh77

Hi ladies

Many congratulations on your BFPS!!! I hope it will be a healthy and peacfeul 9 months :hugs:

Please could you tell me on what days you BD'd around ovulation?

xx


----------



## kermie219

We bd'd the 3 days leading up to and the day of ovulation:) Good luck!!


----------



## Sadie92

We usually b'd every other fertile day and then the night before ovulation and the day, ON the day of ovulation the 2 days after ovulation.

worked for us.. lucky in 2nd month of ttc :)

thanks for the well wishes hun.

xxx


----------



## knightowl82

we :sex: on CD 18, 19, and 22
got positive opk's on 18, 19 and 20
expected :witch: on the 15th
tested on the 16th and got :bfp:


----------



## MaybeBaby2010

We actually B'D maybe 5 days before ov day, but not ON ov day (go figure, we were tired, lol) but apparently that's enough! I got my BFP 12 DPO!


----------



## goddess25

I dont really understand all the dates properly but I bedded day 8,10,12,14,and 16 just incase in my cycle and got pg in first cycle.


----------



## rai

bump


----------



## Worrisome

We bd every other day with second son, conceived first month after bcp and this month every other day, second month of bcp (although good be first month according to dr) works for us, knackering though lol


----------



## taylor197878

ermm we did it twice a day over 5 days and that was it dont know when i was ferltle dont know much about that but we last bd the mon and thrusday and friday ii had werid cramps then on the sun i couldnt stop peeing and that was 8 days before af was due.


----------



## claire911

We :sex: every 2 days during my fertile time. I had previously used OPKs but didnt that cycle, just went on what my body was trying to tell me! Also used Pre seed.


----------



## espia

we bd ed -3, -2, -1, O day and the day after O.

:)


----------



## MrsCompass

bump


----------



## Baby2012

I have a 26 day cycle, I usually O on CD13 and we bd'ed on CD 13, just that once (or twice) and bfp! Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Sommerfugl

I ovulated on CD19, and we BDed CD16 (used real egg whites) and CD18 (used a decent amound of preseed) so 3 days before and 1 day before for us.

I dunno if the different lubricants helped in any way, but I used more of them than I have in previous cycles.


----------



## chrissbe17

Awesome thread! :)


----------



## Jennah33

I only did it on ovulation day.... twice 5pm and 10pm to be exact lol


----------



## angel2010

In the cycle we got out bfp we :sex: 10 times. 8 times leading up to and on ovulation and then the two days after. A little overkill, but we wanted to give it our best shot, and it worked.:haha:


----------



## MrsCompass

Sommerfugl said:


> I ovulated on CD19, and we BDed CD16 (used real egg whites) and CD18 (used a decent amound of preseed) so 3 days before and 1 day before for us.
> 
> I dunno if the different lubricants helped in any way, but I used more of them than I have in previous cycles.

That's funny!!!! That's exactly our schedule for this cycle and I hope I end up with a BFP like you!!! I feel much confident now :thumbup: Thanks for the hope!


----------



## sg0720

this is a great thread i hope i get my BFP

i bd CD 17 and CD 18 got positive opk CD 19 did not get to bd and i hope to BD cd 20 and pray thats enough for my bfp.


----------



## brooke1993

Well I cant say exactly how many times as i dont know but it was alot and for me what i think helped us was dh woke me up a few times before work and we bd and then I went back to sleep.Last month was the only month he did that and we got a bfp,I m/c but we still got it so I am thinking that was what it was and I read somewhere swimmies are fresh in the am :)


----------



## Sommerfugl

MrsCompass said:


> Sommerfugl said:
> 
> 
> I ovulated on CD19, and we BDed CD16 (used real egg whites) and CD18 (used a decent amound of preseed) so 3 days before and 1 day before for us.
> 
> I dunno if the different lubricants helped in any way, but I used more of them than I have in previous cycles.
> 
> That's funny!!!! That's exactly our schedule for this cycle and I hope I end up with a BFP like you!!! I feel much confident now :thumbup: Thanks for the hope!Click to expand...

I really hope it worked for you too!


----------



## angel11

I usually ovulate on CD 22 - 24 so on CD 18 we BD'ed but I was on top and got up immediately after as I didn't think I was really in the fertile window then. 

On CD 19 - DH and I had a fight and didn't BD
CD 20 - I got a positive OPK (soonest ever in my cycle) - but we didn't BD as we went to a 80's party and had a bit too much to drink
CD 21 - I had my temp rise so ovulation happened on CD 20

And we only got to BD again on CD 23. 

Yet, we still got our BFP despite BD'ing every single day leading up to O (3 days), day of O and then day after O.


----------



## hunnybump

Baby2012 said:


> I have a 26 day cycle, I usually O on CD13 and we bd'ed on CD 13, just that once (or twice) and bfp! Good luck ladies xxxx

Hello, my cycles are simular to yours 26-27 days long and i'm not sure exactly when i ovulate each month i just figure it's between CD 11-15 because of my CM. I was thinking of trying the next 2 months on CD 8,10,12,14,16 and then the next 2 months on CD 9,11,13,15. And maybe that'll get me pregnant. It's hard to get my man on board with all the sex surprisingly :haha: I tried one month going every day for 7 days from CD 8 and that was too much for him. So i figure doing every other day will hopefully work. Fingers crossed We have been NTNP for a year in a half so i'm ready to actually start ttc i'm scared it will take long time since it's already been 1 1/2 years and no baby. I keep telling myself it's because we haven't really tried during my fertile time yet. We have sex maybe once or twice during my fertile time but i think i'm just missing my ov day :shrug: For some reason though i feel like my ov day is day 13, you are giving me hope :thumbup:


----------



## Baby2012

Hunnybump buy some opks just to be sure when your I is. Obviously I can move month to month but mine was pretty much always cd13 or 12. At least then you'll know. I'm so glad I've given you hope and I hope that you join us in bfp land soon xxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

with DD2: I O'd cd19 BFP 11dpo
BD: cd 16,17, 19 and 21

with M/C: I O'd cd cd19 BFP 22dpo
BD: cd 17, 18, 20 and 22


----------

